# Reflex silver paint code?



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

I have searched, but found a too many results with 2 different PC's for Reflex Silver Metallic. All and any help is greatly appreciated. Damn trucks on the NJ TPKE kicking up rocks from everywhere yesterday morning. Ughhhhh.:banghead:


----------



## CC R-Line (Aug 26, 2010)

LA7W = reflex silver metallic


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

CC R-Line said:


> LA7W = reflex silver metallic


Thanks CC R-Line... but apparently, 8E8E = reflex silver metallic too. Are there 2 different codes for 2 different types of RSM?


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Best way to find your correct paint code is to look inside your spare tire compartment for a label/tag on the right hand side of the vehicle. That will list what your CC's paint code is.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks bro. I already ordered the paint. Hope it's whats in the trunk...


----------



## CC R-Line (Aug 26, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Thanks CC R-Line... but apparently, 8E8E = reflex silver metallic too. Are there 2 different codes for 2 different types of RSM?


no, there's only ONE RSM. LA7W is the official vw paint code and 8E8E is just another code for the same paint


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

CC R-Line said:


> no, there's only ONE RSM. LA7W is the official vw paint code and 8E8E is just another code for the same paint


Whew! Thanks again for clearing it all up CCRL.


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

yup, found that out myself lst week. Dealer wanted 18.95 for the touch-up (ouch!)
went to local auto store..6.95 (matches perfect)


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Checked the trunk today, the paint code is indeed LA7W. Thanks again.:thumbup:


----------



## Jas-CC (Oct 4, 2010)

wogeboy said:


> yup, found that out myself lst week. Dealer wanted 18.95 for the touch-up (ouch!)
> went to local auto store..6.95 (matches perfect)


 OUCH indeed. A dealership could find a way to sell you a paper clip for $600 over the life of your loan/lease...


----------

